# NT women - are you promiscuous?



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Trolling? Oh dear, no -- we're just PLAYING with the thread. Flirting with it. Stoking its fevered pitch higher and higher...
> 
> You know. That kind of thing.


Yes, kind of like a cat batting around a mouse just for fun.


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

Somewhat parallel INFJ thread:
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/69714-infj-casual-sex.html


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

No. I'm borderline asexual. My only sexual experiences come from my imagination; as soon as its real, I don't enjoy it (even a little repulsed by it) and the only time I enjoy sexual acts is because it usually signifies deep emotional connection with my partner for me. I shows that they accept me and have good feelings towards me. I'm a closet romantic, but I have no qualms using sex for instrumental ends IF I enjoy it. I have absolutely no problem with prostitution and would do it if need be.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol as much as I would like to be more promiscuous I simply can't....I think about it a lot and it seems like a good idea at the time, then I get ready to go out and then I'm like....ehhh maybe another time, seriously though sex is very emotional for me I think, otherwise it's just meaningless masturbation.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

*blank stare*


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be an MBTI-dependent thing. What about Enneagram? @Jennywocky and I are 5's, what about you @foobar @InwardOh?


----------



## InwardOh (Jul 29, 2011)

yitznewton said:


> Doesn't seem to be an MBTI-dependent thing. What about Enneagram? @Jennywocky and I are 5's, what about you @foobar @InwardOh?


I'm a 6W5.

This thread isn't very accurate in delivering a result, as I think there is still much stigma surrounding women being sexually liberated. I did suggest a simple yes or no poll earlier in this thread.

Have all women with NT profiles responded??.... Amusing to see another correlation being drawn to MBTI types. Anyhow perhaps I'm just a good old slutty girl.


----------



## InwardOh (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry about the duplicate posting


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah. Lots of sex, drugs, and rock 'n roll when I was younger.


----------

